# nx upgrade complete



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Man I thought people were over rating these brakes{saying they stop short at stop signs and such}

Worth every cent. They definatly stop the car in a hurry.
After I bedded the pads they felt stronge. Cool, but I was take the little speed run to blow out the dust on my way home a few days after my install{a staight strip with little traffic by my home}
Anyway I hit about 90mph in third and I was at my turn so I hit my brakes were I normally do and sure enough I stop a good 20ft short of my turn...These are very very nice. All in all for around 250 can't beat'm..

the price is from shopping around and peicing it together. How ever the rotors I got from nopi were very cheap quality so I plan to upgrade to some pretty slotted and dimpled drilled units from raceconcepts for 120 after this winter....Thanks for the input and sugestions I'm competly satisfied


----------

